# Stickers



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where one can obtain new stickers/decals (i.e city water or the one on front left contain weights). Not sure if i'm the only one, but there is not one sticker that was lined up straight on my trailer. If you try and remove, they do will not go back on.

Thanks in advance.

Jose


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jose the weight sticker would have to come from Keystone. I wouldn't suggest removing it; I think its one of the legal stickers that is required. Though I am sure the others could come from the dealer or Keystone you could also just buy a cheapo electric sticker printer and make your own too. I used one to label the light switches in my Outback.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I removed most of the exterior stickers, "city water", "potable water" etc.

It just looks cleaner and better, and I know what they goto anyways.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agree with Hurricane...that was my first "mod." I removed every sticker on the camper that wasn't part of the graphics. I do not need to know where the water connections are or where the power cord is located. The Outback has a cleaner look without the black and white labels.

Randy


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Keystone must have "forgot" to put stickers on mine. Nothing was labeled like you all are mentioning!

Walter


----------



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Keystone must have "forgot" to put stickers on mine. Nothing was labeled like you all are mentioning!
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]26266[/snapback]​


You are probably better off that Keystone did not label your unit. Our 5th wheel had the black and gray labels backward and we have friends who have an Outback TT and theirs was labeled backwards as well.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No labels on my 05.

First thing I did was take off the dealer's HUGE black ugly decals they put on.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Jose,
The word Keystone on the the street side was missing the last "e" on mine. My dealer ordered a new decal from Keystone. I got the whole thing and just used the "e". I agree with the others, and will probably remove the common sense labels one of these days.

Steve


----------

